# stackpointer, register



## BadPhantom (15. Juni 2005)

Tach,

 ich finde leider keine Programme die mir die Register, Stackpointer (u.a. pointer) anzeigen.
 Wenn es jemand weiß, wäre nett hier eine url zu posten.

 Vielen Dank...


----------

